

Show HN: I made a stupid/fun website, now what? - got2surf

http://www.infinitepoppedmolly.com/<p>Based on the line "I pop a molly, I'm sweating" by Trinidad James - this song's currently pretty popular among college and high school kids, and that line is the catchphrase.<p>So last night, I decided to see if I could make an infinite looping site in a couple of hours (turned out to be pretty easy with video.js), and this was the result. Now that I have this built, any ideas about what to do? Obviously this is just a fun/silly idea but it'd be cool to spread it around and see it getting some publicity!
======
got2surf
Clickable: <http://www.infinitepoppedmolly.com/>

------
mflindell
Approach Google, this idea is potentially worth billions

~~~
got2surf
You really think this could be the next Facebook?!

But actually, I feel like this falls into the category of "cool but absolutely
worthless" things (like Infinite Drunk Ron Swanson at
<http://www.drunkronswanson.com/>). So while fun to make, I guess it doesn't
have much value beyond that :)

